# Dealers?



## Pace53 (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking over the Colnagos, does anyone have a list or link to the U.S. Dealers? I keep coming up with the main site. Thanks. Pace53


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

I was able to go to their dealer locator and type in a state and this would show me the dealers in that area. Try this link...
COLNAGO|DEALERS


----------



## Pace53 (Sep 15, 2015)

Keith, thanks I got it to work, by putting in U.S. First then zip code. Pace53


----------

